# Marina Sirtis - Star Trek Picard (2020) Stills x5



## RTechnik (5 März 2020)




----------



## Rolli (5 März 2020)

:thx: schön


----------



## Padderson (5 März 2020)

sehr schön! Schade, dass die neue Serie recht wenig Dynamik hat


----------



## ThorKon (19 Aug. 2021)

Für jeden Trekki eine Augenweide! Danke!


----------



## BabesHub (21 Sep. 2021)

Still would


----------



## suneg2 (9 Okt. 2021)

Thank you for these, Marina's looking great!


----------

